# Dr Who



## satz (Sep 9, 2006)

Is anyone here a fan of the old Dr Who series(s) ?

Has anyone catched the new series?

I used to be quite a fan waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy back in the old days, but haven't caught an episode for nearly 10 years now...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 9, 2006)

I hated that show! My stepfather loved it and the only reason I stayed up late enough to catch it was because Red Dwarf came on afterwards


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, I have seen I think every episode that exists of the original series and a few episodes of the new series. As a matter of fact I've been to conventions and a member of Dr. Who clubs. The new series is on the sci-fi channel, season 2 will start up on Friday nights at the end of September, the new series is well done but one thing about the show that really bothers me is the fact that it has a strong atheistic/evolutionary slant to it. I am currently selling off some of the old Dr. who stuff I have. If you're interested u2u me.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by satz_
> Is anyone here a fan of the old Dr Who series(s) ?
> 
> Has anyone catched the new series?
> ...



Tom Baker was the best of the Doctors, in my opinion.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by satz_
> ...



HANDS DOWN!!!!!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 21, 2006)

I drove my immediate family bonkers because I got so wrapped up in that series. Now I can't bring myself to watch that show. I'd rather be watching _The Red Green Show_ from now on.
(Some of our Canadian PB members should know a thing or two about that show.)


----------



## Philip A (Nov 15, 2006)

JasonGoodwin said:


> I'd rather be watching _The Red Green Show_ from now on.



Uproariously funny!  

Adventures with Bill was classic.


----------

